# Country boy can survive



## curly (Nov 15, 2008)

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## epp_b (Nov 15, 2008)

They seem overexposed, but they capture the mood well that way.  Maybe a bit more contrast?


----------



## keybq (Nov 15, 2008)

yea a little over exposed but very good compastion


----------



## curly (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks...yeah i agree a bit overexposed, but i like them


----------



## curly (May 18, 2009)

ok. so a little more contrast now. you may have seen that i've been on a roll correcting the contrast on pics in other threads


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 19, 2009)

#1 is the best by far.  It captures a cute moment.  The girl is adorably cute.  A shot I like to take is where the girl is giving the guy a piggy back--if it's physically possible.  There are usually lots of great smiles during that pose.

#2 has great composition as well.  Great leading lines.

As a side note, with you being from Memphis, and me from B.R., I think we both know that a true country boy doesn't wear a backwards flat bill.  :mrgreen:  The truck is on the money, though.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2009)

out of curiousity what lens did you take these with, interesting bokeh.  also, were these film or digital?


----------



## decaphotography (May 19, 2009)

_The first one is really sweet and I like the composition and the point of view on the third one of the truck.  As the others said, a little more contrast.
_


----------



## curly (May 19, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> out of curiousity what lens did you take these with, interesting bokeh.  also, were these film or digital?



This was shot with film, and the lens was a Minolta MD Rokkor-X 45mm.


----------



## curly (May 19, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> As a side note, with you being from Memphis, and me from B.R., I think we both know that a true country boy doesn't wear a backwards flat bill.  :mrgreen:  The truck is on the money, though.



Haha yeah that's true.  i guess i was naming the photos more for the truck combined with the black and white feel


----------



## Peter42 (May 19, 2009)

Excuse me, but what the hell has an Country boy to do with an MC-D Shake in his hands or with an Chevytruck? It looks líke some pubertian trouble, whats more important, Love or Cars, Girl or laughing friends! From this kind of view, it comes to the ground, telling a little story, where everbody can have his own result.
Every Picture is by its own not that impressionable, but in this collage, there is a little smell of beeing young, or the sign to me, that I am getting older. Snif. :-(
Good compilation.
greeting peter


----------



## Moonlighter (May 19, 2009)

nice set and the 1 st I like most.


----------



## adamwilliamking (May 19, 2009)

Peter42 said:


> Excuse me, but what the hell has an Country boy to do with an MC-D Shake in his hands or with an Chevytruck? It looks líke some pubertian trouble, whats more important, Love or Cars, Girl or laughing friends! From this kind of view, it comes to the ground, telling a little story, where everbody can have his own result.
> Every Picture is by its own not that impressionable, but in this collage, there is a little smell of beeing young, or the sign to me, that I am getting older. Snif. :-(
> Good compilation.
> greeting peter


 
The shake is from Sonic


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 19, 2009)

#1 is a nice and natural shot. 

However even after you bumped up the contrast, it looks even more blown-out. Try lowering the middle (gray tones) rather than the black and upping the whites. Not sure if that's what you did already?


----------



## Artograph (May 20, 2009)

..._Gotta_ love a "Country Boy"!!!!

:O)

Nice shots!  ...Love the truck!!!  What year is it?


----------



## curly (May 20, 2009)

the truck is from the 70's i do believe. i'd have to ask my grandfather...

sorry to those who think the photo and title are not very fitting. i am not very good at titles.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 21, 2009)

adamwilliamking said:


> The shake is from Sonic





i like the contrast edit much better.

nice bokeh too!:thumbup:


----------



## newrmdmike (May 21, 2009)

curly said:


> newrmdmike said:
> 
> 
> > out of curiousity what lens did you take these with, interesting bokeh.  also, were these film or digital?
> ...




EEEXXXXCCCCEEEEELLLLLEEEENNNNNTTTT. . . . when i first got into photography i shot minolta and freaking knew i saw something familiar here. . . . you know some people would say the bokeh is not as nice on minolta, but i really was digging it while i shot with it.

cool beans


----------



## curly (May 21, 2009)

newrmdmike said:


> EEEXXXXCCCCEEEEELLLLLEEEENNNNNTTTT. . . . when i first got into photography i shot minolta and freaking knew i saw something familiar here. . . . you know some people would say the bokeh is not as nice on minolta, but i really was digging it while i shot with it.
> 
> cool beans



yeah i really like it too. gives it a nice look, or at least to me


----------

